# Rear Mounted Hitch Plow for light suv



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

Do they still make any of these? I looked at the super plow but it seems like the website is gone? Are there any other alternatives? 

Thanks!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Amazing what google can do in 2 seconds. :angry:

http://www.snowmansnowplow.com/residential/


----------



## MikeJee (Nov 22, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh! :laughing:


----------

